# Better Me:)?



## me-anja (Sep 12, 2012)

My natural hair colour is...neuter.

Six months ago I tried to darken it (no 1)

Now I have my natural colour back.

And the dilemma.

Is it better in 1 or in 2/3.

I like dark hair but is it not too contrasting with pale skin and chubby face?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2012)

I like both, but I think the dark is very pretty and a nice change if you are wanting one!


----------



## sachi (Sep 13, 2012)

black I guess...


----------



## me-anja (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sachi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> black I guess...


 Dark brown- chocolate - I was thinking about that colour.

But never thought of black even.






It's not about being pale - many actress have that combination of pale skin and black hair and it looks wow.

Like Lily Collins here  (it's hard to say whether they're black - depends on light perhaps)





I mean I don't look like her. It's just an example.

Pale skin and black hair can look great.

But I'm between dark chocolate and natural.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd say if you want to go dark, a chocolate brown or rich and dark mahogany would look great. You can go black too, a la Snow White with your beautiful skin. You'll want to get soft black shades and stay away from blue-blacks. You have a wonderful complexion and a dark, rich shade would be easy for you to pull off, IMO.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 13, 2012)

Also, why chubby? You can't tell from the angle of your pics. Besides, nothing wrong with full cheeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## me-anja (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd say if you want to go dark, a chocolate brown or rich and dark mahogany would look great. You can go black too, a la Snow White with your beautiful skin. You'll want to get soft black shades and stay away from blue-blacks. You have a wonderful complexion and a dark, rich shade would be easy for you to pull off, IMO.


 While thinking of dark hair (as before) yesterday I found Marie Claire Hair Style Finder.

I was trying with few colours.

And the blonde seems to be the most funny "photo" ever had. So not me and yet me





Had not ime to try all the looks but it's kinda fun.


----------



## MauveMaven (Sep 14, 2012)

I LOVE fooling around with all those hair color apps. Have you played around with the tresemme one? You can even 'cut' your hair with it. http://www.tresstylestudio.com/instant-styler


----------



## me-anja (Sep 20, 2012)

My natural hair colour is...neuter.

Six months ago I tried to darken it (no 1)

Now I have my natural colour back.

And the dilemma.

Is it better in 1 or in 2/3.

I like dark hair but is it not too contrasting with pale skin and chubby face?


----------

